# Ella fa el valent



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber perquè no s'ha fet la concordànça en gènere en aquest cas... És optativa, o l'estructura _fer-se + substantiu _sempre exigeix la concordància amb el gènere masculí?

_... puix que, encara que *ella fes el valent*, es veia que patia._
*De "Mecanoscrit del segon origen" de Manuel de Pedrolo*

Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus errors, sisplau )


----------



## paparreta

"Fer el valent" és una frase feta que vol dir aparentar valor, per tant no s'ha de concordar.


----------



## gvergara

I si una dona pobra vol aparentar que té molts calés, s'hauria de dir que _ella fa *el ric*_?


----------



## paparreta

Si fos una frase feta, sí.

No és el cas de "fer el ric" però sí de "fer el ploricó/ploramiques", que és invariable respecte del subjecte: Aquest/a sempre està fent el ploricó, aquests/aquestes sempre estan fent el ploricó.


----------



## gvergara

Vet aquí un cas similar... En aquest cas, el que segueix el verb fer és un adjectiu. I en aquest cas, tampoc no s'ha fet la concordància... És per les mateixes raons? Gràcies per endavant

__ No hi pensis. Quan el veurem li farem una cara nova. Aloma..._
__ Què?_
__ *Fas bonic*, avui._
__ Només avui?_
*De "Aloma" de Mercè Rodoreda*

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus erros, si us plau )


----------



## paparreta

Aplicat a una persona no ho havia sentit mai, sí aplicat a un vestit, el dia, un paisatge...

Igualment, sí, no es concorda. Ell/a fa bonic, Ells/es fan bonic.


----------



## gvergara

Es pot utilitzar igulment amb d'altres adjectius? 

Què et passa, Anna? Fas preocupat.


----------



## paparreta

"Fas mala cara" sí, "fas preocupat" no és una expressió coneguda.

Amb qualsevol adjectiu o locució, és exactament igual.


----------

